# Angelfish?



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

My hubby asked why I wasnt going to put angelfish in the new tank. I know NOTHING about them... I have thus far in the 40 gallon:
12 pygmy corys
1 common pleco
1 betta
2 glofish
2 zebra danios
Will be adding 6 -8 more glofish/danio
6 black neon tetra
Would angelfish even be an option here? What is the tank size needed? What is the temperament of these fish? How big do they get?? Do I need to keep them on groups??Opinions?
Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

is this a 40 breeder or a 40 long???
40 breeder = 18x16x36.................
40 long = 12x16x48.................
i would think that 3 or 4 angels would work nicely ..i have about 50 or so medium sized tetras and 2 breeding pairs and another odd angel in there..they clain their own space and hang out there.they may run each other off; but no harm is done.
i won't say anything about the pleco though...lol


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

It is a 40 gallon breeder... I know about the pleco, he has about 3-4 more inches to go before I have to ship him back to the pet store... too bad tough, he is a pretty nifty fish and I kinda like having him in the tank...will not miss the massive amount of poo though...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the 5 silver zebra angels that i have in my 40 breeder are still young and are from 3-4 inch diameter body size..not including fins.they have their territories and chase each other away;but no damage to fins or bodies..
i would try to stay away from the veil type angels because of the tank only being 16 inches deep.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i added two to my 55 gallon then one by him self and the two originals like to chase the newer one out of their space, so the deff set up territories


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I read that the Zebra angels get to be 6 inches, this is not including fins?? Is this the smallest zebra fish out there? Will the betta be ok with them?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

my betta does fine, he stays to him self, he trys to chase the sharks but they are way to fast for him


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

so I read that these are a type of cichlid... will they eat/harass my pygmy corys or the neon black tetras that I plan on getting? Also I guess they dont ship well so I will need to get them from my lfs, anything I should keep an eye out for to make sure that they are in good shape? If I go this route I might just get one pair ( I dont have any breeding plans for any of the fish). Do I need to make sure that I have a male + female or will 2 of the same sex be ok? I read they were extremely difficult to sex...
Thanks for all the help!
oh yeah, is there a small angelfish type that would be all black or all silver?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

i got my all black angel by luck, he was the last one at my LFS, i would try to add all the angels at one time tho


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> so I read that these are a type of cichlid... will they eat/harass my pygmy corys or the neon black tetras that I plan on getting?


2l: No and especially if they are dime size when you get them and they "grow up" with your other fish.




207lauras said:


> Also I guess they dont ship well so I will need to get them from my lfs, anything I should keep an eye out for to make sure that they are in good shape? If I go this route I might just get one pair ( I dont have any breeding plans for any of the fish). Do I need to make sure that I have a male + female or will 2 of the same sex be ok? I read they were extremely difficult to sex...


2l: They actually do ship OK but, IMHO, you will be just as well off for now getting like six dime size from your local PetSmart of the colors/markings which you enjoy.

You will not be able to sex them but breeding pairs are typically fairly expensive, will probably die on you, and you will enjoy raising the dime size to breeding size.




207lauras said:


> oh yeah, is there a small angelfish type that would be all black or all silver?


2l: to the best of my knowledge there are no "small angelfish type".

Yes: all black exist in Black and DD Back forms and all silver do exist (the pearlscales are "something else") but once again, and IMHO, just get some that you enjoy from PetSmart for now.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are just a few species of angelfish..
pterophyllum altum.. forgetaboutit... 20" tall tip to tip.. and hard to keep.. big bucks.. 
pterophyllum dumereli (sp?).. quite rare...
pterophyllum scalare..... all the angel types you see..i.e. black, silver, zebra, lace, gold,and all of the other color variations are of this species..but......................for some reason the black angels don't get quite as large as others;but are a little more aggressive.get young angels so they will grow with the other fish in the tank.. and they ship just fine..whoever told you that was lying...lol.. i just had 4 black veil angels shipped to me from georgia..already have 2 that paired off and spawned last night.

i have kept them in community tanks and have had little problems.they won't bother the cories or black neons.


----------



## evohuntinwrx (Apr 7, 2009)

these are my four little guys in a 40 gallon. I love em!they get along nicely and ive had them since they were quarter sized. Now they are about 5-6 inches (including fins) vertically.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Angels are a peaceful cichlid, they will not harass any smaller tetras or danios as long as there is enough space. I have 6 of them in a 46 gallon bowfront with green bar danios, bronze corey cats, a couple plecos, gold white clouds, and glolite tetras with absolutely no problems. The only fish I have seen they have problems with are some guornami's and most barbs besides gold barbs. Hope this helps!


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i would watch the betta with the angel.. the angel probably wont fight the betta but the betta might fight the angel.. other than that combo angels are peacful fish.. one of my (if not very) favorite fish.. like most fish they have personalities.. and will often ignore you if you arnt giving them the attention they want.. if you are they will greet you when you come into sight.. i have one angle that didnt like my cat.. perhaps because he got the attention when he was in the room... my angel would flare his fins and dart tword my cat.. he hated my cat


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> or the neon black tetras


 yes, When the angels mouth gets large enough, the little tetras can be lunch. You might want to pick tetra that are a little larger. My angels ate my neons even though they "grew up together". Once one went, they were all eaten within a week after years of living together peacefully. Avoid known fin nippers such as serpae tetra. Those long trailing fins can be irresistible. 

I would get 3-5 and keep a pair when they get big. Angels are the only fish that I've never had any trouble at all "rehoming".


----------

